
Mysterious 2008 Turkey Pipeline Blast Opened New Cyberwar Era - happyscrappy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-12-10/mysterious-08-turkey-pipeline-blast-opened-new-cyberwar.html
======
rdtsc
Well in that case the New Cyberwar Era started in 1982 not 2008:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_pipeline_sabotage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siberian_pipeline_sabotage)

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
Almost related link
[http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/russians.html](http://micro.magnet.fsu.edu/creatures/pages/russians.html)

------
nosuchthing
It feels like there's been a weird lukewarm warm war going on, mostly via
economic malice.

~~~
tekromancr
The question I have, is it better for all of us than one of the old-fashioned
guns-n-bombs style wars? If so, I am more than in favor of moving to a world
where all warfare is just rich, powerful entities fucking with each other
monetarily.

~~~
DickingAround
Better, yes. Good no.

It does seem like this war will at least be paid for with tax dollars and
wasted time rather than conscription and wasted life.

------
louwrentius
As investigators followed the trail of the failed alarm system, they found the
hackers’ point of entry was an unexpected one: the surveillance cameras
themselves.

That's not unexpected for anyone even vaguely familiar with security.

This is not about there cannot be security with physical access. This is about
not understanding the possible risk scenario's and mitigating them.

Please note that the US once fed malicious software to USSR spies and this
caused a Russian pipeline to blowup. [http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-
software-blew-up-russian-gas...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/us-software-
blew-up-russian-gas-pipeline/)

------
revelation
Well, instead of their laptops the two people seen near the pipeline segment
could have just brought explosives. That would probably have been just as
effective. I guess they just didn't want to bother digging it up.

The notion of any security goes out of the window pretty fast once theres
_physical access_. That goes doubly when you realize that the same Windows 98
running your ATM is controlling pipelines and other safety relevant systems
and some middle manager decided to replace local personnel with a serial-port-
over-TCP-IP directly connected to the logic controller in charge.

------
usbreply
How convenient that this article comes out just when people are discussing the
US/British Regin malware.

[https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/24/secret-
regin-m...](https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/24/secret-regin-
malware-belgacom-nsa-gchq/)

------
sp332
The only sources for this information are four unnamed people?

~~~
gorklin
Don't worry about it, they were people that were briefed on the relevant
issues...

